# Celexa...anyone else on it?



## 19375

was given an RX for it today10mg


----------



## 15976

Me too. Haven't taken it yet. My friend takes it at night for depression (she takes Wellbutrin during the day) and likes it.


----------



## 22599

I was just given a RX for it a couple of weeks ago and I took it and it had a bad reaction for me, but I do not handle meds very well..it is best to try it when you are not under a ton of stress and note any changes that happen and talk to your doc about them.


----------



## 15976

I tried it previously right after Prozac and I also felt strange. Headaches and weird feeling near my neck. I was going to try it again. I'm tempted to ask my doctor if I can take Ativan while I get used to it.


----------



## 19310

I took celexa for a couple years for anxiety and panick attacks. I started with 10 mg...then took 20 ml daily...really helped me!! There were a couple others I tried, but my anxiety attacks went right through them. A relative is on Paxil and really likes it- but it didn't work for me. Happily I have been off these meds for 3 years now.







One thing about these meds though...is they can take a couple weeks to get the full affect of if they will work for you or not.


----------



## 19310

OH! forgot one...I was one Laxapro after my last pregnancy and having real bad post partum depression- worked great and had no side affects for me. Yippe! I know three others that take it for seasonal depression.


----------



## 16126

I was on Celexa for a week. Got to know the bathroom really well. Was puking my guts out the whole time. They switched me to Cymbalata.. So far it is ok. All anti depression medicines have a side affect or two.Matt


----------



## 21185

Was on Celexa for about a month. I gained a lot of weight, made me nervous and jittery, and had major insomnia.


----------



## 22896

I have been on Celexa for about 4 years now. Just got move up to 60mg after suffering from panic attacks after surgery. The only side effects I have is if I forget to take them. Take them for a few weeks and see if they help. If they don't your doc can try a different one. Zoloft also worked for me many years ago. Don't even remember why I was switched.Mindy


----------



## 22831

I just started taking it (20mg) on Dec. 5 and so far I've noticed a few differences. The first things I noticed is that I'm able to drink coffee now and also I feel more much more relaxed. Althought I am feeling some of the sexual side effects from it, but I guess I can learn to deal with it since the Celexa seems to be making me feel better at the moment.


----------



## 23376

So far I've been on trazadone (ugly drug, side effects were sweating, increased heart rate, drowsiness, and vivid dreams), paxil (headaches, good drug for space cadets), celexa, (great drug, other than some sexual side effects, it helped with my moods and IBS symptoms). It took an extended period of time for this drug to really kick in and work. I started off with 10 mg and noticed a difference in about three weeks. The dosage was bumped up to 20 mg after five weeks because I failed to see any benefits. Again I saw some benefits after about two weeks, but after about six weeks my moods began to wane, my IBS symptoms started to return with a vengance.The decision was then made to switch to an SNRI (Effexor). Coming down of Celexa was hell. I had really forgotten how ugly IBS can be. D&C back full force (even on 40 mg of fibre daily) pain, cramping, incessant borborgymia and peristalsis. I've been on Effexor for about three weeks now and am starting to notice some benefits.The thing about antidepressants and IBS is that you have to give then at least three weeks and longer to start effectively start working. So don't give up too early. See if you can work through some of the side effects, especially if they are tolerable.Jack


----------



## 22831

What type of problems did you have when you stopped taking Celexa? I have heard a lot of people complain about coming down off of Celexa.


----------



## 23376

Hey Brian;My mood turned really foul, alienated my wife and kids, became antisocial, probably worse than before I started the antidepressants.Abdominal pain was back so bad I needed to take codeine daily. Colon spasms (peristalsis) became unrelenting, gurgling (borborgymia), inability to concentrate, short term memory impairment, fatigue, insomnia, altered sleep patterns, and increased anxiety.Some of the symptoms have been reduced now that I'm taking Effexor (an SNRI). Anxiety has decreased, sleep is better, short term memory is still impaired, borborgymia and peristalsis have been reduced.Make sure you talk with your doctor about your symptoms and hang in there if you are changing meds.Jack


----------



## 22896

Coming off any anti-depressent can be awful, but tolerable if you taper off first. When I went off Zoloft before my son was born, I cut my dosage in half for 2 weeks and then in half again for 2 weeks. I didn't want my son to have to go through any withdrawl, so I got off them first. Really was no big deal as long as you know how to do it.


----------



## 23376

I too took two weeks to come off of Celexa, cutting my dosage in half and then complete withdrawl for for three days before starting on Effexor. I still suffered the effects I listed above.


----------



## 23682

I was on it for a while, I gained a ton of weight, then doctor put me on Lexapro and I gained even more.They both did help my IBS tremendously but is a 30lb weight gain worth it?


----------



## 22831

I wish I could gain weight off it, I've lost around 12 pounds since I started taking it 4 weeks ago. Is lexapro pretty much the same as Celexa or did you find that it helped more?


----------



## 15976

It actually depends on your body and the drugs. I tapered once for 3 months and still had horrible side effects. Others do too. Some people even sue drug makers because of it.


----------



## 21973

im currently taking celexa..todays my first day, and i had the worse diarrhea today. is that normal? if so, how long does it take for the diarrhea to calm down? thanks


----------



## 22614

I've been on celexa for 2 weeks. 10mg for the first. I was so fatigued the first week I didn't go into work. The second week on 20mg I've only been in twice. The fatigue has subsided a little. I have problems concentrating/focusing since I've been on it. I've driven but don't feel comfortable driving. Overall it feels like a hangover without the nausea. No headache but a heavy feeling. Still haven't felt any benefit either.


----------



## 13857

I am on Celexa 40mg a day it seems to make me feel better mentally but doesn't seems to help with my D I would be concerned with your side affects I think you might have to be put on a different medication and I would call your doctor right away! I don't feel sucidal like I was before it kicked in... But I don't know about the D part nothing seems to slow that down for me I'm also on Klonopin for panic attacks and now I can actually drive again but I still have panic attacks then I find myself taking another klonopin pill to deal with it!


----------



## 22614

Still had problems waking up today but managed to get to work by noon. Felt pretty normal today. Had no problems doing some work but naturally I gravitate to the internet which is a whole other problem.


----------



## 22614

I recently had my doctor reduce my celexa dose back to 10mg from 20 after 5 weeks on it. I've been on 10 for a week and still feel fatigued. I can't concentrate on work, my attention span is about a second long. Feel bad cause I've done hardly any work and my boss needs my work soon.Going to see Doctor about changing my meds. Anyone have any luck on anything other than Celexa. I've tried Paxil in the past and fatigue was a problem then too.Frustrated.


----------

